# Probleme mit AndEngine in Android



## bruce85 (2. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin erst seit einigen Wochen mit AndEngine beschäftigt und hab da ein Problem.
Wenn ich Bilder laden möchte, dann flackert plötzlich der Bereich auf dem Display.

Hier ist mal ein Teil Code:

```
@Override
	public EngineOptions onCreateEngineOptions() {
		this.camera = new Camera(0, 0, CAMERA_WIDTH, CAMERA_HEIGHT);

		return new EngineOptions(true, ScreenOrientation.LANDSCAPE_FIXED, new RatioResolutionPolicy(CAMERA_WIDTH, CAMERA_HEIGHT), this.camera);
	}

	@Override
	public void onCreateResources(
			OnCreateResourcesCallback pOnCreateResourcesCallback)
			throws Exception {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		BitmapTextureAtlasTextureRegionFactory.setAssetBasePath("gfx/");

		this.backgroundTextureAtlas = new BitmapTextureAtlas(this.getTextureManager(), 1024, 512, TextureOptions.BILINEAR_PREMULTIPLYALPHA);
		this.backgroundTextureRegion = BitmapTextureAtlasTextureRegionFactory.createFromAsset(this.backgroundTextureAtlas, this, "background.png", 0, 0);

		this.mEngine.getTextureManager().loadTexture(backgroundTextureAtlas);
	}
```

Das Bild ist 800,480 Pixel breit, da es sich hier um 2er Potenz handelt, habe ich 1024,512 angegeben:

```
this.backgroundTextureAtlas = new BitmapTextureAtlas(this.getTextureManager(), 1024, 512, TextureOptions.BILINEAR_PREMULTIPLYALPHA);
```
und wenn ich dann das Bild laden möchte

```
this.mEngine.getTextureManager().loadTexture(backgroundTextureAtlas);
```
dann flackert der Bereich auf dem Display.

Woran könnte das Problem denn liegen?

Ich habe schon mehrere möglichkeiten versucht, diese ich bei Google gefunden habe, leider ohne erfolg.

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## bruce85 (3. Mrz 2015)

Ich hab jetzt ein Tutorial gefunden und funktioniert einwandfrei:
AndEngine Physics and Collisions with Box2D | mybringback | mybringback

Gruss


----------

